
Notify me when it's up - jwilliams
http://notifymewhenitsup.com/
======
bjoernw
That's what she said ;)

~~~
river_styx
Oh boy.

------
shutter
Now what would be _really_ nice is if there was a similarly-easy-to-use
"notifymewhenitchanged.com". Every change-notification site I've seen thus far
has required a cumbersome signup process.

~~~
jmtame
The data actually already exists for this. The Wayback Machine stores caches
of website data, you could do simple checks for changes, and then report back
any significant differences. Possible statistical site could be built to show
the highest-moving sites based on the changes to their content.

</stream of consciousness>

~~~
jonknee
The Wayback machine isn't close to real-time.

------
jgrahamc
See also <http://l8tr.org/>

------
vaksel
how many big sites are down for such long periods? I think twitter is pretty
much alone in that aspect

~~~
sh1mmer
It doesn't have to be a big site, it just has to be one that matters to you.

------
cool-RR
The interface is buggy. I had to type my e-mail twice because it made it gray
and erased it and then the submit button didn't seem to do anything.

------
vaksel
instead of an email, this should be a firefox extension...this way you know
right away when the site is up

------
tamersalama
How do you cancel the service?

